# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Microsoft рекомендует красть Windows

## SDA

Руководство Microsoft считает, что пиратство в некоторой степени способствует увеличению объемов продаж лицензионных копий программных продуктов, сообщается на сайте The Registerhttp: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/03...racy_benefits/ .

"Если пираты собираются красть у кого-то, пусть лучше крадут у нас", - заявил президент бизнес-группы Microsoft Джефф Райкс.

Райкс уверен, что человек, использующий нелегальную копию программного обеспечения, рано или поздно привыкнет к этому ПО настолько, что в следующий раз предпочтет приобрести лицензионную копию и стать зарегистрированным пользователем.

Несмотря на то, что Microsoft не собирается прекращать борьбу с пиратством, корпорация не будет ужесточать санкции по отношению к пользователям пиратской продукции.
Это решение Райкс объяснил тем, что лишнее давление на пользователей вынудит их не покупать лицензионные программы Microsoft, а искать бесплатную альтернативу этому ПО.
 Lenta.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

> Это решение Райкс объяснил тем, что лишнее давление на пользователей вынудит их не покупать лицензионные программы Microsoft, а искать бесплатную альтернативу этому ПО.


Начинает доходить  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

Райксу надо  приехать в Москву, сходить на Гобушку и купить за 100 рублей корпоративную ХР, после этого он бы откусил бы свой язык.   :Smiley:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Райкс уверен, что человек, использующий нелегальную копию программного обеспечения, рано или поздно привыкнет к этому ПО настолько, что в следующий раз предпочтет приобрести лицензионную копию и стать зарегистрированным пользователем.


Или настолько привыкнет к халявным пираткам, что после просмотра прайса на лицензионное ПО человек попадёт в больницу  :lol:

----------


## Geser

Главное  честно хотел купить винду, но 200 зелёных за home edition??? Нафига такое счастье...

----------


## Палыч

> Райксу надо  приехать в Москву, сходить на Гобушку и купить за 100 рублей корпоративную ХР, после этого он бы откусил бы свой язык.


Я, пожалуй, дополню.

Диск CD. На нём: 
Windows XP pro sp2 русская версия. 
Плюс к этому Office XP
Плюс ещё куча утилит.
Весь софт рабочий. Неоднократно проверено.
За всё это 80 рублей. 

И это имеет место быть в маленьком подмосковном городке в захудалом магазинчике, который вообще-то специализируется на продаже дисков с музыкой, фильмами и играми.

Майкрософт в главе с Биллом нервно курит в сторонке.

----------


## pig

> Диск CD. На нём: 
> Windows XP pro sp2 русская версия. 
> Плюс к этому Office XP
> Плюс ещё куча утилит.
> Весь софт рабочий. Неоднократно проверено.
> За всё это 80 рублей.


За всё это 30 рублей - стоимость пустой болванки DVD-R. Плюс некоторое время на копирование. А взять домой на вечер, чтобы просто установить - вообще бесплатно.

----------


## maXmo

На самом деле выигрыш даёт монополизация рынка (чему пиратство способствует), платят уже платёжеспособные люди, приходящие на этот монополизированный рынок. Печально, что в мс это поняли и удивительно, что решили сказать об этом принародно. Хотя за пиратство можно привлечь и без их участия.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> За всё это 30 рублей - стоимость пустой болванки DVD-R.


Мне уже даже болванку жалко для софта от Microsoft. :Smiley:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

А всё-таки я свято верю, что при низких ценах на лицензию народ будет покупать лицензию... 
А так... поглядел прайс на лицензии от привычных windows XP pro и прочих, сходил на горбушку, купил пиратки... К сэкономленным деньгам добавил ещё чуть-чуть и купил автомобиль)))

----------


## c0med1an

Windows Home Edition можно купить в ОЕМ поставке через знакомых в компьютерных фирмах примерно за 60$. Лично для меня это немного, сижу думаю. А так практически уже перешел на линукс, винда нужна только чтобы играть в игрушки. Поставлю ее второй системой.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> А так практически уже перешел на линукс, винда нужна только чтобы играть в игрушки. Поставлю ее второй системой.


Ну если только для игрушек винда нужна. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## c0med1an

> Ну если только для игрушек винда нужна.


Ну я не с бухты барахты принял такое решение, просто пока практически весь софт который я использую по работе или для дома можно заменить открытыми альтернативами.

А если что срочно понадобится, то никто не мешает мне на зашифрованном разделе держать образ vmware с виндой и софтом который заменить не удастся. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Flooter

> На самом деле выигрыш даёт монополизация рынка (чему пиратство способствует), платят уже платёжеспособные люди, приходящие на этот монополизированный рынок. Печально, что в мс это поняли и удивительно, что решили сказать об этом принародно. Хотя за пиратство можно привлечь и без их участия.


Кстати да, недавно же был репортаж по ТВ, как одного учителя/директора хотели привлеч за то, что в своей школе в комп. классе винды нелицензионные поставил... пипец.
Ну а если отойти от эмоций, там же говорили, что де сама микрософт никаких претензий не выдвигало.
Если есть тут образованные в _юридическом_ плане товарисчи, поясните плз, разве ж можно в отсутствие заявления от потерпевшего (микрософт в данном случае) заводить дело?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Кстати да, недавно же был репортаж по ТВ, как одного учителя/директора хотели привлеч за то, что в своей школе в комп. классе винды нелицензионные поставил... пипец.
> Ну а если отойти от эмоций, там же говорили, что де сама микрософт никаких претензий не выдвигало.
> Если есть тут образованные в _юридическом_ плане товарисчи, поясните плз, разве ж можно в отсутствие заявления от потерпевшего (микрософт в данном случае) заводить дело?


Учителя Поносова судят, как я понимаю, по статье 146 - насколько я понимаю, для возбуждения дела по этой статье заявление потерпевшей стороны не обязательно, дело могут завести по результатам проверки.
Сама статья:



> Статья 146. Нарушение авторских и смежных прав
> 1. Присвоение авторства (плагиат), если это деяние причинило крупный ущерб автору или иному правообладателю, -
> наказывается штрафом в размере до двухсот тысяч рублей или в размере заработной платы или иного дохода осужденного за период до восемнадцати месяцев, либо обязательными работами на срок от ста восьмидесяти до двухсот сорока часов, либо арестом на срок от трех до шести месяцев.
> 2. Незаконное использование объектов авторского права или смежных прав, а равно приобретение, хранение, перевозка контрафактных экземпляров произведений или фонограмм в целях сбыта, совершенные в крупном размере, -
> наказываются штрафом в размере до двухсот тысяч рублей или в размере заработной платы или иного дохода осужденного за период до восемнадцати месяцев, либо обязательными работами на срок от ста восьмидесяти до двухсот сорока часов, либо лишением свободы на срок до двух лет.
> 3. Деяния, предусмотренные частью второй настоящей статьи, если они совершены:
> а) утратил силу
> б) группой лиц по предварительному сговору или организованной группой;
> в) в особо крупном размере;
> ...


Дальше в этом деле лично мне ничего не ясно ... Т.е. в теории с одной стороны сумма ущерба более 250 т.р., и формально дело могут рассматривать как "в особо крупном размере". С другой стороны, Microsoft иск не инициировал, финансовых претензий к Поносову у них нет. С третьей - директор то не получал с этого никакой прибыли и не имел злого умысла и преступных намерений (его действия попадают по ч.2, а в комментариях к УК сказано, что "Состав преступления, предусмотренный ч.*2, характеризуется виной в форме прямого умысла.").

----------


## maXmo

по-видимому, ничтожным дело посчитали из-за позиции майкрософта как самого заинтересованного лица.

----------


## ed13

Дело Поносова вообще крайне мутное... Начинать нужно с того, что сам Поносов по 146 статье привлечен быть не может, поскольку покупал машины с предустановленными виндами, а следовательно никоим образом не мог знать лицензионная копия стоит или нет... В данном случае привлечь к ответственности можно только в том случае, если продавец заявит, что предупредил покупателя о том, что на машинах стоит нелицензионная копия, что весьма маловероятно, поскольку в этом случае продавец подставляет сам себя под ту же статью... А с юридической точки зрения использование контрафактного товара, когда покупатель не знает о его незаконном происхождении, никакой вины не несет и наказываться не может...

----------


## Orlea

Суть этого дела в том, что директор не устраивал местную администрацию. Сам уйти отказался, снять было не за что, вот и нашли повод. Слабого сломали бы, но здесь оказался не тот случай. И все дело шито тааакой тонкой белой ниточкой по принципу "был бы человек, а статья найдется." А статью когда выбирали, наверное монетку подбрасывали. Поэтому никакие логические выкладки понимания в этом деле не добавляют, а еще больше все запутывают.

А по поводу цен на ПО - на офф.сайте Microsoft XP Pro SP2 ОЕМ около 130 евро с НДС (зависит от налога на ПО конкретной страны). Лицезировала пиратку после проверки. Диск (Genuine Advantage Kit) доставила на дом служба UPS через 5 дней (oбещали доставку в течение 28 дней). Правда, теперь Microsoft знает все мои данные,  но мне все равно.

----------


## Quazar

Не верте. Тупой маркетинговый ход. Я с радостью променял лицензу на палёную, когда хвалёный genuine зае**л меня спрашивать активацию. Сильно пожалев, что взял с компом это гов*о! С кряком - вот это дело!

----------

